# How to hold material in this vise?



## Tony Wells (Mar 6, 2011)

Two piece vises I've used have been much the same as you see with yours. They're ok for light work where not much clamp pressure is needed. Those that RandyC shows are pretty stout. Used them on heavier work with no complaint.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 11, 2011)

Dave, I can understand your disappointment as I too have seen a quality down grade on MSC/Enco "import" products here in the last couple years.
It seems a given product, like a vise, that was produced in Taiwan at a reasonable quality level has been resourced to the mainland or India. 
The result is a product that is "pictured" the same, but on close inspection, ain't even close. Even the quality of the metal has suffered, and that is not apparent to the eye, until it breaks and the dirt occlusions are exposed, only then can the inferiority be seen.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 12, 2011)

That's the problem with buying stuff these days. Impossible to tell what you will get. Just because it's an imported product, it doesn't have to be junk, but it sure could be. Used to see some European products in catalogs, but now you don't see it specified as much. Some of them were much better than the Asian products. I guess it's all about the money. It comes down to economics. Shops need to cut costs to stay in business. Suppliers to those shops need to cut costs to stay in business. Manufacturers need to cut costs so they can stay in business selling to those distributors. Somewhere down that line, someone has to be willing to buy more expensive products rather than shop on price alone. It's a vicious cycle.

Oh, David....have you looked at Edcor transformers?

http://www.edcorusa.com/default.aspx


----------

